# Shiniest wax



## Qais (May 12, 2012)

Hi guys

What's the shiniest wax for a indigo blue colour.










Appreciated


----------



## BeeDubz (Mar 26, 2011)

You could try dodo juice purple haze, I find it amazing on my black car


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

wolfgang fusion estate wax

very good and very wet


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

A lovely oily Migliore :argie:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Shine as in mirror look? Pinnacle Liquid Souveran looks extremely blingy!


----------



## blucpe (Jun 21, 2007)

BeeDubz said:


> You could try dodo juice purple haze, I find it amazing on my black car


great wax but might darken the paint a bit, not a bad thing just thought i'd mention it.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

R222 concours or pinnacle souveran gets my vote :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

As above brings a nice wet look to any colours.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Qais said:


> Hi guys
> 
> What's the shiniest wax for a indigo blue colour.
> 
> ...


I must confess I cannot answer for absolute shiniest, but a good reasonable cost contender is 3M show shine














































beads well and is long lasting per single coat application.


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Try some Bouncer's22.


----------



## Qais (May 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, but still sort of dont know which one to go for


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

There was great shine from zaino and bouncers on my dads prelude side on looked like mirror u wouldnt know what colour it was


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Qais said:


> Thanks guys, but still sort of dont know which one to go for


Your major 'mistake' will be to go with the vote count to make your choice, there are many threads in the studio and showroom have a look at some of those and go for the ones what tickle your fancy most.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Lime prime Lite and Victoria Concours x3 coats gives incredible depth and wetness :thumb: Victoria QD will adds extra wetness too .


----------



## Nick_Zee (Oct 29, 2011)

123quackers said:


> R222 concours or pinnacle souveran gets my vote :thumb:


Some very good advice. R222 Concours also sold as P21s Concours, and is simply still the best in my large collection - looks, ease of use, price, slickness, its all great.

Souveran is great too - the liquid version lasted a fair while longer than I expected after having read reviews.


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Avanti said:


> I must confess I cannot answer for absolute shiniest, but a good reasonable cost contender is 3M show shine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The shine and gloss with that is insane. Must be due to its high amounts of silicone.


----------



## DarronTDi (May 13, 2012)

Pics of my car in this forum, just a few down for supernatural wax. Judge for yourself 

Link: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265749


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree with Avanti actually, 3M Show Car Paste Wax leaves an insanely wet looking finish.

Other plus points are ease of use, durability and good water bahaviour yet it's actually quite cheap to buy.

I've used it with 3M polishing pad glaze and the finish it left on a black V70 was amazing.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Babalu826 said:


> The shine and gloss with that is insane. Must be due to its high amounts of silicone.


Avanti, the car is loking very sharp in the pictures, nice one :thumb:


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Good prep should give you the results you want . I'd clay , use a paint cleanser and then any of the above waxes suggested . For what it's worth I think Collinite 845 is a bright shiny wax but the others suggested will give a wetter shine .


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Babalu826 said:


> The shine and gloss with that is insane. *Must be due to its high amounts of silicone*.


Are you sure?  I have a wax with high silicone content but it's not the 3M :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Just had a look through some old pics and if I remember correctly, this was 3M Show Car Paste Wax:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Gloss wise if you look for a "yellow" carnauba wax as these typically contain more beeswax which IMHO is the glossmaker hehe! 

If you want glass like reflections you are really looking at the high end of the market Zymol Destiny upwards.

Dodo's panel pots might be worth a look ? Or have a look in the for sale section, I rate Smartwax Concours quite highly it just has a strong solvent smell which my nose doesn't really like.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dodo juice Rubbish boys "Juiced edition" 
&
Naviwax Ultimate 

Both give a really nice wet look.

If you want a sealer then Zaino Z5 is very nice :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> Gloss wise if you look for a "yellow" carnauba wax as these typically contain more beeswax which IMHO is the glossmaker hehe!
> 
> If you want glass like reflections you are really looking at the high end of the market Zymol Destiny upwards.
> 
> Dodo's panel pots might be worth a look ? Or have a look in the for sale section,* I rate Smartwax Concours quite highly it just has a strong solvent smell which my nose doesn't really like.*


I find it smells of fruit, and it is strong, after waxing with the concours paste outside,, when I put the car away, the garage smells of strawberry or similar when I come to get the car out :argie:


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Are you sure?  I have a wax with high silicone content but it's not the 3M :thumb:


Im not "positive" on this but i do know that its very high in silicones. I would guess that is why it has that extreme glossiness.


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have been on vics chaos at the moment and i think it is very nice. Ill post some pics


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Babalu826 said:


> Im not "positive" on this but i do know that its very high in silicones. I would guess that is why it has that extreme glossiness.


It has 7-13% content, which others mentioned on the thread do not have at least that content? It has 30% carnauba, it has extreme glossiness because it is a great product, and durable too :thumb:

This is wearing a wax with high silicone content and it shows with the beading


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Heres some pics from vics chaos with two coats and a vid of its beading. Chaos is on top of p21s paint cleanser.





































And finally the video displaying the good beading qualities!


IMO it is pretty "shiny"!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Babalu826 said:


> Heres some pics from vics chaos with two coats and a vid of its beading. Chaos is on top of p21s paint cleanser.
> 
> IMO it is pretty "shiny"!


I agree, and the masses are hard pushed to splash out on great waxes, but the pricier products often substitue silicone for natural oils, my faves are R222 100% , RG42 and smartwax concours

This is with R222 100%


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Avanti said:


> I find it smells of fruit, and it is strong, after waxing with the concours paste outside,, when I put the car away, the garage smells of strawberry or similar when I come to get the car out :argie:


That is very odd avanti when did you purchase yours ? I wonder I mine is an older or newer recipe as mine is a strong solvent no dissimilar to naviwax


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> That is very odd avanti when did you purchase yours ? I wonder I mine is an older or newer recipe as mine is a strong solvent no dissimilar to naviwax


I won it in a xmas draw on the forum a few years back, although I would happily pay the asking price for it :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Avanti said:


> I won it in a xmas draw on the forum a few years back, although I would happily pay the asking price for it :thumb:


Without a doubt I think it's far too cheap I know some who say its very similar to destiny - I don't really agree on that I think it is a good sub £200 pound wax.


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm always positively surprised by Raceglaze's 55 on darker colours. Dripping wet and good longevity. 

I also like Blackfire's Midnight Sun on metallics, 3 different people complimented me on the car the day after I applied it. Strange coincidence perhaps, but to this day I keep telling myself it was because of the wax .


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Just thinking actually, this was collinite 845 over Optiseal - I thought it gave a very impressive finish:










As for the 3m, I find it smells of solvent and coconut. Definitely not fruity


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Throw a spanner in the works - what kind of shine are you after? 

A glassy clean crisp then you might want to opt for a sealant

Warm shiny glow then go for a wax 

I use sealants in the winter and wax in the summer


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

WHIZZER said:


> Throw a spanner in the works - what kind of shine are you after?
> 
> A glassy clean crisp then you might want to opt for a sealant
> 
> ...


Or a nice hybrid to get best of both inc durability :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

millns84 said:


> Just thinking actually, this was collinite 845 over Optiseal - I thought it gave a very impressive finish:
> 
> *
> As for the 3m, I find it smells of solvent and coconut. Definitely not fruity *


the 3M is supposed to have a coconut smell, the smartwax concours is the one that left my garage smelling fruity


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Avanti said:


> the 3M is supposed to have a coconut smell, the smartwax concours is the one that left my garage smelling fruity


Ignore me, long day :wall:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Blackfire MS. :wave:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

The_Bouncer said:


> Or a nice hybrid to get best of both inc durability :thumb:


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

The wife wouldn't believe that was paint. :doublesho It was only when I pointed out the tiny ripples at the top that she started to realise.


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

I've got a similar one:










LSP is no wax though, it's after a full detail and LSP = Cquartz.


----------



## Qais (May 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind contribution, I am gonna try R222 Concours


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't really comment on the best wettest wax going for your golf mk4, because it looks stunning in the first picture, but one that does to come to mind is g3 paste wax plus hd wax as well, both a joy to use, and last along time, and above all plus easy to use as well.

I love your wheels on your golf, what size are they plus where did you buy them from, I really the offset on your wheels, looks stunning in indigo blue, dead on match.


----------



## BeeDubz (Mar 26, 2011)

Purple haze


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Preperation of the paintwork is key & more imporant than the final product used IMHO :thumb:


----------



## BeeDubz (Mar 26, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Preperation of the paintwork is key & more imporant than the final product used IMHO :thumb:


Completely agree as this pic will show, I put 9 hours in on the paint before the wax


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

The aesthetics- of a vehicles appearance is usually based upon an emotional reaction and is very subjective to say the least, the only best wax or sealant that really matters is what looks 'best' to you. In the final analysis it all come down to; 85% preparation, 5% product, 7% application methodology (an unquantifiable % is in the skill of the person polishing the surface) and the balance is in the 'guy' of the beholder

Any applied wax/polymer sealant or coating product can only show what's underneath it. The shine comes from a polished level surface; although some LSP will enhance the 'look' they are formulated as a protection


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

TOGWT said:


> The aesthetics- of a vehicles appearance is usually based upon an emotional reaction and is very subjective to say the least, the only best wax or sealant that really matters is what looks 'best' to you. In the final analysis it all come down to; 85% preparation, *5% product*, 7% application methodology (an unquantifiable % is in the skill of the person polishing the surface) and the balance is in the 'guy' of the beholder
> 
> Any applied wax/polymer sealant or coating product can only show what's underneath it. The shine comes from a polished level surface; although some LSP will enhance the 'look' they are formulated as a protection


Sadly though,some folk can tell the variance of the 5% product eg bling shine vs water wet gloss


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Sadly though,some folk can tell the variance of the 5% product eg bling shine vs water wet gloss


I'm dammed if i can, especially on Alpine White…….. Bonus!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

ITHAQVA said:


> I'm dammed if i can, especially on Alpine White…….. Bonus!


I think when TOGWT wrote Best he meant good, indeed many products do look great and for some it would be hard to justify any extra spend if they are not going to notice any difference, in user experience, even then the user experience maybe hard to justify.
EG Simoniz vs R222 100% , the Simoniz may well take much longer to apply and buff off, but does the R222 justify 5* the price? Only the user can answer that :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Avanti said:


> I think when TOGWT wrote Best he meant good, indeed many products do look great and for some it would be hard to justify any extra spend if they are not going to notice any difference, in user experience, even then the user experience maybe hard to justify.
> EG Simoniz vs R222 100% , the Simoniz may well take much longer to apply and buff off, but does the R222 justify 5* the price? Only the user can answer that :thumb:


Totally agree :thumb:

I'm a sealant man so no soul/warmth in my detailing, but my beastie shines, oh does it shine! :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

ITHAQVA said:


> Totally agree :thumb:
> 
> I'm a sealant man so no soul/warmth in my detailing, but my beastie shines, oh does it shine! :thumb:


Even on the sealant front, I have Triplewax seal n shine which cost the princely sum of £2, I also have Z8 :speechles


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

another vote for blackfire here, amazing stuff.

I do have a big soft spot for my RG55 though


----------



## sam 95 (May 2, 2011)

I found bouncers 22 and naviwax ultimate both gave a very wet and shiny look on my blue clio. Both very easy to use, but overall I think I prefer bouncers :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Dependant on what budget you have for a wax/selant then ad say give pete's 53 a try failing that you want to spend a little more then has to be dodo juice purple haze pro.

Good luck and looking forward to a progress pic once you've made the descision buddy.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Glasur/P21'S,50/50


----------



## Qais (May 12, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> I can't really comment on the best wettest wax going for your golf mk4, because it looks stunning in the first picture, but one that does to come to mind is g3 paste wax plus hd wax as well, both a joy to use, and last along time, and above all plus easy to use as well.
> 
> I love your wheels on your golf, what size are they plus where did you buy them from, I really the offset on your wheels, looks stunning in indigo blue, dead on match.


Thanks mate, I bought them from bm auto sport, they are 8.5 on the front with 12mm spacers and 9.5 on rear with 12mm spacers


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

No votes for lava?

It's the glossiest/glowiest finish I've seen


Not used it, but from pics it looks lovely


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Of all of my waxes I find SV Best of Show leaves the glossiest & oilyest wet look.

I've since acquired some Zymol Vintage which may usurp the BOS - it really is impressive, but at a crazy price.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

G3 supergloss is pretty impressive.
My review here


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree with the above ^^^ the G3 wax is good product for the shine elements plus protection as well.

I was going to place my review here for you now, but Keirs alot better structured than mine, plus the photos are sharper as well.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello gents. With regards to the ones saying the pinnacle wax is this the liquid one or pasta wax? Would you recommend the liquid and machine polish?

What's the difference between this and the paste? Thank you


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Zaino z5 with zaino grand finale on top a guy I know wins car comps with it...
Or
Prima amigo with R222 on top 2 coats

Emphasis on prep..wash clay pr e wax. etc


----------

